# *  Prewar Schwinn Brake Lever *



## frampton (Mar 15, 2013)

Does anyone have the strap to complete my brake lever?

Thanks


----------



## frampton (Mar 25, 2013)

Still looking.  Thanks


----------



## frampton (Mar 31, 2013)

`=`=`=`=`=`=`=`=`=`=`=`=`=`=`=`


----------



## frampton (Apr 7, 2013)

Give me a brake.


----------



## frampton (May 5, 2013)

S______________c_______________h________________w______________i_______________n______________n


----------



## frampton (Jun 12, 2013)

Bumpbumpbumpbumpbumpbump


----------



## frampton (Jun 27, 2013)

bump---------


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jun 27, 2013)

frampton said:


> bump---------




Yer probably not going to find that piece... Email John in San Diego and see if he can fabricate one for you


----------



## frampton (Jun 27, 2013)

fatbar said:


> Yer probably not going to find that piece... Email John in San Diego and see if he can fabricate one for you




Thanks-------------


----------



## bricycle (Jun 27, 2013)

U get my PM?


----------



## frampton (Jun 27, 2013)

bricycle said:


> U get my PM?




Yes sir----------


----------



## frampton (Oct 20, 2013)

bump-----------------------


----------



## frampton (Jan 5, 2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## frampton (Dec 4, 2018)

brake bump


----------



## Autocycleplane (Dec 4, 2018)

frampton said:


> brake bump




https://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-Sc...137582?hash=item46897947ee:g:FYIAAOSw75xaz82X

Easy to season one of these to match......


----------

